# Mean tricks.



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2015)

Ice cream truck goes up your street every day blaring his obnoxious tune.  Not one kid on the block. You go out, hail him to stop, then approach the truck and ask him "what time is it?"  

You have mean tricks?  Spill 'em....


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 24, 2015)

A lot of places are starting to bring lawsuits against the old-fashioned ice cream truck. New Yorkers in particular have lodged thousands of protests.

As for my own mean tricks, I keep them close and hidden until needed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2015)

As a kid my folks both worked so they left a small cup of change in the cupboard at home for whatever.  One day I took out about seventy-five cents and bought strawberry sundaes from the Good Humor guy,  I went into our garage so no one would see me and as quickly as possible at all those sundaes.  Sick?  No dinner and I wanted to puke so bad all night...but alas...I did weather it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 24, 2015)

The Good Humor man was always the highlight of our day. We lived in mortal fear that we couldn't run inside fast enough to beg money from Mom and get back out to the truck in time.

As if he were going to leave anytime soon.

I think we always went for the popsicles rather than the real ice cream products.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2015)

A guy I knew got a call from a telemarketer selling vinyl siding.

 He let the caller rattle out his pitch, even asked technical questions and after a half hour told the caller if he didn't own a brick house he might have considered it.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 24, 2015)

I HATE that annoying music-thing from the ice cream truck!


----------



## Lon (Sep 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ice cream truck goes up your street every day blaring his obnoxious tune.  Not one kid on the block. You go out, hail him to stop, then approach the truck and ask him "what time is it?"
> 
> You have mean tricks?  Spill 'em....



That's just plain STUPID & not mean.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2015)

When the Good Humor man came around, all the kids on the block would yell "Mike, the Bungalow Bar"!  Then we'd beg our mothers for some money to buy something.  My mother didn't always say yes, that's for sure, but when she did it was a real treat!  I liked to get the Strawberry Longcake, my sister liked the Toasted Almond and I think my brother liked the Chocolate Eclair.  I hated the Mr. Softee tune.

Funny...I remembered it as longcake.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2015)

Lon said:


> That's just plain STUPID & not mean.


Try to not let it spoil your evening, Lon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 24, 2015)

When bill collectors have called me I told them they had the wrong number and that I keep getting calls for that girl.  Haha.  They were calling for me, though.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ice cream truck goes up your street every day blaring his obnoxious tune.  Not one kid on the block. You go out, hail him to stop, then approach the truck and ask him "what time is it?"
> 
> You have mean tricks?  Spill 'em....



Guy's just trying to make a buck.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Moonflight (Sep 25, 2015)

S'interesting, (well tis to me) in UK we never called them "the good humour man" (with or without the U), just called it the Ice Cream Van.  The ice creams were different as well, no strawberry cake, long or short, we had Tonibell, and Mr Whippy, (which sounds kinky), and Walls Icecream.  The vans usually played Greensleeves,  the sound of  summer childhood.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 25, 2015)

"Good humor" was a brand name for fleets of trucks that sold ice cream on the streets.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 25, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Good Humor Man



Good Lord - I think that Good Humor Man is high on his own supply!


----------



## Don M. (Sep 25, 2015)

You have mean tricks?  Spill 'em....[/QUOTE]

My best fun lately has been with a couple of Jehova's Witnesses who saw me working in the driveway a few weeks ago, and decided to "visit".  I was able to fully occupy them with religious discussions for almost 2 hours.  By the time they finally decided to leave, they were getting pretty frustrated, and shifting around as if their Bladder was about to burst.  I don't think they will be back.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2015)

Moonflight said:


> S'interesting, (well tis to me) in UK we never called them "the good humour man" (with or without the U), just called it the Ice Cream Van.  The ice creams were different as well, no strawberry cake, long or short, we had Tonibell, and Mr Whippy, (which sounds kinky), and Walls Icecream.  The vans usually played Greensleeves,  the sound of  summer childhood.



The one that occasionally come around here during summer  ''Tonibell'' Plays the ''O solo Mio'' tune ( Just one cornetto)


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 25, 2015)

Don M. said:


> My best fun lately has been with a couple of Jehova's Witnesses who saw me working in the driveway a few weeks ago, and decided to "visit".  I was able to fully occupy them with religious discussions for almost 2 hours.  By the time they finally decided to leave, they were getting pretty frustrated, and shifting around as if their Bladder was about to burst.  I don't think they will be back.



I get quite a few here too.  I usually tell them flat out I am a atheist and ask if any of my "brethren" have ever knocked on their door, when they say No, I ask them to be as courteous with me as the atheists are to them.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2015)

Annie said:


> When bill collectors have called me I told them they had the wrong number and that I keep getting calls for that girl.  Haha.  They were calling for me, though.



That's what my son does, Annie. I just don't answer the phone.


----------

